
Makeitopen.com – new Open Source learning site from Facebook - mjohnston4
http://makeitopen.com/
======
thrusong
Does anyone know why Facebook never followed through with open sourcing
Haystack, the photo storage tool which I believe is now powering inbox
attachments as well?

~~~
captn3m0
Had never heard of Haystack before. A few relevant links in case anyone is
interested (It is the system powering facebook's photo storage infra):

\-
[https://www.usenix.org/legacy/event/osdi10/tech/full_papers/...](https://www.usenix.org/legacy/event/osdi10/tech/full_papers/Beaver.pdf)

\-
[https://web.archive.org/web/20140906020211/https://www.faceb...](https://web.archive.org/web/20140906020211/https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=76191543919)
(The note is not up anymore)

\- [http://www.niallkennedy.com/blog/2009/04/facebook-
haystack.h...](http://www.niallkennedy.com/blog/2009/04/facebook-
haystack.html)

------
gfosco
Lots of great and thorough content here, and I'm really happy that it uses
Parse Server! [https://github.com/parseplatform/parse-
server](https://github.com/parseplatform/parse-server)

